# NSW - Sydney and South Coast Trip Reports??



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

After months of nothing but study all week & work all weekend I finally get some time off and this is the weather I get. Thanks for rubbing that in. :twisted:


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

:lol:

Hard man reporting for duty....*shiver*

http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61862

Drink a cup of concrete ya QLD bogan. :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

c'mon K1... back us up with a comment on safety and how we shouldn't be heading out to sea in a cyclonic depression....

come to think of it its depressing enough to off the water without cold/wet/windy stuff thrown in...

I won't resort to fiction... I won't resort to fiction... I won't resort to fiction...
Might dream a bit though

cheers

John


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Doh :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I like that video of someone going to work in South Sydney, bloody lucky a motorist didn't take him out though.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

punchanello said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hard man reporting for duty....*shiver*
> 
> ...


But it wasn't raining, or blowing it's tits off! :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Indie's Sydney fishing trip report.

Always use quality bait well presented.


indiedog said:


> Just thought I'd provide a place for all those NSW hard men to post up their trip reports for this week. No doubt a bit of wind, swell and rain won't deter them from getting out. Don't rush fella's, lot's of space....


..........Geez it's quiet. Not a touch. I'll just give it a bit of a jiggle, sometimes that works.


indiedog said:


> Wow, thought there'd be several trip reports by now showing big kingies, oversized jewies, stonking snapper. Weather means nothing to these dudes.
> 
> Must all be out on their yaks still! Can't wait to see vid' of the surf launches and landings. Going to be epic! Maybe they're waiting for a swell big enough to lift them up to the top of the rock cliffs? Rugged.


I'm ON!!!!!!!!!!


punchanello said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hard man reporting for duty....*shiver*
> 
> ...


Dam'n it was just a Sgt Baker!


indiedog said:


> Looks like Patwah's Nanna has been posting trip reports again. And further, I see a distinct lull in the waves in the photos in that thread. I think you may have misunderstood the content I, and indeed all others, are expecting!!??


One last cast.


indiedog said:


> Wow, those dudes are keen. I expect all hit the water before sunrise (what's a bit of surf in the dark I hear them say) and obviously most are still out, the fish must be ON!


Stuff it. Let's head in for a Bananna and Egg roll.


indiedog said:


> Well I'm disappointed. Looks like Poonceynello wins "NSW Hard Man of the Month" with his effort of staying in a nice comfy cabin at the Lakeside Retirement Village and taking out the stinker in a light breeze. Well done Pooncey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Not a good night for Maroon. Look what just happened to Gillard. Beaten by the BLUE tie.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Wow, those dudes are keen. I expect all hit the water before sunrise (what's a bit of surf in the dark I hear them say) and obviously most are still out, the fish must be ON!
> 
> Did see this that one of them posted when the weather had dropped considerably, said it was getting too calm to make it worth staying out.


Now _*that*_ is skills.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

indiedog said:


> OR at the retirement village getting pampered.


You do realise that people from NSW retire to Queensland where a) it is warm and life is easy, b) fish are plentiful and easy to catch, c) the people are.... okay well 2 out of 3 isn't bad.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

indiedog said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > indiedog said:
> ...


I didn't see that as a negative comment, sorry.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG. What was he thinking? I would rather enjoy a hot coffee at home!

Darwin


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

keza said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > OR at the retirement village getting pampered.
> ...


Over the last two days, I've been on the beach wearing shorts only, suffering the cold. I couldn't agree more about the fishing. I only landed four from eight hooked, which was a really slow, frustrating two hours. The next group of fishos was about 1km away. The beach was far from crowded. Obviously, this is dangerous if something goes wrong. My advice to pending retirees everywhere is to head to Queensland for the idyllic fishing and increased safety.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

indiedog said:


> Wow, those dudes are keen. I expect all hit the water before sunrise (what's a bit of surf in the dark I hear them say) and obviously most are still out, the fish must be ON!
> 
> Did see this that one of them posted when the weather had dropped considerably, said it was getting too calm to make it worth staying out.


I think I know what he was trying to do - if you get exactly between the incoming wave and the one outgoing from the wall, when they meet together, you can get thrown up in the air, which is pretty cool.

Check out at 1:25 in this video, that's exactly what happend to me:






Check out also the guy at 2:40, he's having a blast :twisted: 
P.S, one of my faourites for a rainy, stormy day


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)




----------

